# NEWS: MANGA Plus by SHUEISHA available worldwide! Read your favorite manga for free!



## SoulFire (Jan 31, 2019)

(Click the image links above)​Since last Monday, manga fans have been able to enjoy reading some of their favourite series on Shueisha's new and official _MANGA Plus_ service. It's free of charge and without region-locking.  The full starting lineup is:

*Ongoing series*


ONE PIECE

The Promised Neverland

Jujutsu Kaisen - Sorcery Fight

My Hero Academia

Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba

Haikyu!!

Black Clover

Chainsaw Man

Hinomaru Sumo

Food Wars: Shokugeki no Sōma

ne0;lation

I'm From Japan

Teenage Renaissance! David

BORUTO

We Never Learn

Dr. Stone

act-age

HUNTER×HUNTER (Suspended)

Hell Warden Higuma

Seraph of the End: Vampire Reign

Blue Exorcist

Platinum End

World Trigger

Dragon Ball Super

Yu-Gi-Oh! Arc-V

Terra Formars

Hell's Paradise: Jigokuraku

Summertime Render

Nano Hazard

The Sign of Abyss

Blue Flag

Abyss Rage

LAND ROCK

Soloist in A Cage

Curtain's up, I'm off

Spotless Love: This Love Cannot Be Any More Beautiful.

Dricam!!

Moon Land
*Completed series* (will be serialised from chapter one, one chapter at a time)


NARUTO

Bakuman.

Rosario+Vampire

Nisekoi

Claymore

Tokyo Ghoul

ONE PIECE Part 1

Assassination Classroom

DEATH NOTE

DRAGON BALL

Rurouni Kenshin: Meiji Swordsman Romantic Story

BLEACH

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
​More will be added gradually over time. (Series that aren't published by Shueisha won't be of course)

New chapters are released at the same time as in Japan. For ongoing Weekly Shonen Jump series specifically, that means every Monday at 5 am JST provided the series or magazine isn't on a break.


For more info, head over to https://www.shonenjump.com/mangaplus/whatismangaplus/ and https://mangaplus.shueisha.co.jp/static/faq/eng/.


----------

